# Paint On Track



## HuTHeBeast (Dec 21, 2013)

I got some woodland scenics concrete color paint on my Kato Unitrack while completing a level crossing, should I worry about train stalling? and if so, how should I fix it?

Thank you!!!
Brandon


----------



## wc3026 (Aug 20, 2012)

If it is on the top of the rail then yes you have to get it off. Even if it is just a tiny spot that tiny spot will get bigger as other dirt and grime are pounded into and around it.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

on top of the rail? scrape it with a razor perhaps, atleast to get the bulk of it off?
could try some thinners on a rag?

or of you care not for the rail, hit it with sand paper / a file :sly:

definitely get rid of it tho.


----------



## HuTHeBeast (Dec 21, 2013)

Is there any track cleaning solutions that might work?


----------



## HuTHeBeast (Dec 21, 2013)

I actually got most of it off using my finger and a sponge. good idea? Or maybe not?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

a fine idea imo


----------



## model-a (Jan 20, 2014)

I have used a pencil eraser before.


----------



## DA Cookie (Jan 6, 2014)

When preparing to paint near the rails, you can take some sort of grease such as Vaseline, and wipe it across the tops of the rail. 

If there is any over spray or drips that get on the rail top, it easily wipes off clean.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

100% acetone (nail polish remover without added moisturizers) on a q-tip should work as well.

What ever you do, yes get the paint off the track.

What DA Cookie says is a great masking method.


----------



## HuTHeBeast (Dec 21, 2013)

I am about to cry... got a bit in the joints, how worry should I be? What could I do?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Quit worrying! Paint in the joints isn't going to do squat! 

Just wipe down the rails with denatured alcohol a couple of times and move on! :retard:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

NIMT said:


> Quit worrying! Paint in the joints isn't going to do squat!
> 
> Just wipe down the rails with denatured alcohol a couple of times and move on! :retard:


NIMT, as always, is spot on!
I've spilled all kinds of "yuk" on my tracks, but just wipe it off with denatured alcohol, which is the same stuff I use in my CMX track cleaning car. Dab it on, wipe it off, run the train.


----------



## HuTHeBeast (Dec 21, 2013)

Rubbing with denatured alcohol is exactly what I will do. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

If you don't like the look of the spilled paint - you can always ballast the unitrack to cover it up.

Please Do NOT use sandpaper or a file on the rails - they'll cause scratches which will cause future problems.


----------

